# Train Mishaps YouTube Channel



## whfiv (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been binge watching this guy's YouTube channel.
His narrative kills me!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvLXYpRv2-IFZa8cnMFffcA/videos
Hope you all stay safe out there. Happy Rails!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 12, 2018)

There's absolutely zero content regarding train hopping on this channel so I'm gonna move it to general banter. Though I do think we probably need some sort of category for suggested sites/channels.


----------



## whfiv (Nov 13, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> There's absolutely zero content regarding train hopping on this channel so I'm gonna move it to general banter. Though I do think we probably need some sort of category for suggested sites/channels.


Works for me.
Thanks.


----------

